# any decent brake kits for the money, found some on ebay but seems a bit too cheap



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

If you want quite use stock blank rotors and pads


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Drilled/Slotted rotors have absolutely zero benefit for use on street cars. Unless you're spending gobs of money on G3000 or G3500 castings, you're almost guaranteed to develop hairline cracks around the holes. If you want better brakes, get better pads and a good blank rotor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't do drilled/slotted rotors. They look cool, but they make weird noises and offer no benefit besides destroying brake pads (and sometimes the rotors may actually crack).

Pick up some good pads and some good rotor blanks. I went with the Centric Premium rotors & Akebono ceramic pads for under $200.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I cracked 3 out of 4 drilled/slotted rotors on my Vette just doing a pad bed-in. I'll never use drilled rotors again, though the ones I cracked were cheap replacements, not the OE rotors.

Slotted rotors have benefits and are not prone to cracking.


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

I just ordered my EBC front brakes. USR 10.9" rotors and Green Stuff pads. Not cheap though.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cdncruze said:


> I just ordered my EBC front brakes. USR 10.9" rotors and Green Stuff pads. Not cheap though.


Let us know how they work out!

I had a set of GS pads on my last Saturn, with Powerslot rotors. They started pulsing after a month or so, which was really confusing since I used exactly the same parts on my previous Saturn and they worked and lasted great. Exactly the same part numbers too. I have a feeling the Powerslot rotors changed to an inferior iron by the time I bought the second set.


----------



## cdncruze (Dec 9, 2012)

There's a good video on YouTube by EBC in the UK about their company, products, testing and processes. Worth a watch. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Drilled/Slotted rotors have absolutely zero benefit for use on street cars. Unless you're spending gobs of money on G3000 or G3500 castings, you're almost guaranteed to develop hairline cracks around the holes. If you want better brakes, get better pads and a good blank rotor.


That's what I figured, wouldn't drilled rotors mean less surface area? I read a thread that you made under


COMG Discussion
Mechanical
Brake Rotors


I followed the links you provided and found EBC STAGE 1 STREET KIT
With 10.9 in. Front Rotors  for $184.30 free shipping pads and everything.

My buddy told me that the aftermarket durlast pads I have installed aren't sitting snugly and rattling around, explains all the metal to metal clanking I hear driving over deflectors, or that one single metal clank when I apply the brakes going in reverse, not to mention the awful groan I hear when I come to a creeping stop. uggghhhh I've done pad swaps so many times on other vehicles and never had the problems I am having with the cruze, he's a picky one isn't he?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe Brembro makes good blanks for our cars. Slotted and vented is trash for our cars and the ebay link you provided. ZZP makes an upgrade I have heard mixed reviews but very few reviews over all so I cant lean one way or the other. I am half tempted to do it myself.


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

have u seen the 12" big brake kit from zzp? They come with the 2 piston PBR calipers


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

cruzers14 said:


> have u seen the 12" big brake kit from zzp? They come with the 2 piston PBR calipers


I believe member poje was the one who has these installed. There were some issues installing them, but once installed and working correctly I think they worked out well. Do a little searching and read up on his experience.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

cruzers14 said:


> have u seen the 12" big brake kit from zzp? They come with the 2 piston PBR calipers


nothing more then fbody calipers they work well ive had them for about a year


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> nothing more then fbody calipers...


And by definition, they are also the C5/ZO6 and C6/Z51 Corvette calipers.

For a budget caliper upgrade they should work very well.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

I gotta keep reminding my self that this is an Economy Car haha is $180 a reasonable amount to spend on the brake kit I mentioned earlier?


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

If you have to stop fast in an emergency, $180 could be a lot cheaper than a dire consequence. PBR calipers work fine in my '03 Z06 with better pads and drilled/slotted rotors, they should be more than acceptable on a Cruze. Hoping to do the improvements to my Cruze in the not too distant future. Brake time is coming soon.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got the EBC slotted drilled rotors and green stuff pads. I love them!


----------

